# getting > 1000 lbs of lime help



## r7k (Jan 25, 2019)

for a 1/4 acre yard, single soil sample came back with pH of 4.8.
the entire yard is garbage, has been for years. i'm quite certain about 5000 sqft needs same amount of lime.
The analysis came back at recommendation of 175 lbs of lime per 1000 square feet.

I don't want to go to the orange store which is $5.38 per 40 lb bag of pellet lime.
Tractor supply has 40 lb bags of pellet lime for $4.49.

In addition to the problem yard, I would also want some maintenance lime for my yard which is 7000 square feet.

I have a 3/4 ton pickup. How does one find the right place to get lawn lime? I'm in southern CT.


----------



## deboy922 (Aug 27, 2019)

Try "fast-acting" lime...something like this...

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Sta-Green-30-lb-Organic-Lime-PH-Balancer/50189499


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

So quick question, why do you say the lawn is garbage? Only because of your soil test or because of soil composition such as rocks etc? Weed pressure? Type of grass.

All these things will help on understanding the situation .

I dont have an answer where you can get that much lime and frankly you will probably be putting that much down over time. I am close to you in central CT so interested in what you find.


----------



## Naidu (Aug 25, 2019)

I would get fast acting lime like solu cal and Break that application down over couple of months.

I would do like 6 bags of https://www.homedepot.com/p/Pennington-30-lb-Fast-Acting-Lime-Plus-AST-100519383/205876384 - depending on CA:MG ratio (Ideal 10:1)

and 2 bags of https://www.solu-cal.com/media/pdf/product-labels/Solu-Cal_50lbsBag_2019WEB.pdf


----------



## r7k (Jan 25, 2019)

i guess my question is...

what is an acceptable price per 40 lb bag of lawn lime?

So far I like the $4.49 per bag price versus the $19 per bag price :?

How do I go about finding who else sells lawn lime besides depot, lowes, and tractor supply?


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Check out nutrien AG stores. I know they have dolomitic lime not sure about calcitic lime. They have a few stores in CT.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

r7k said:


> i guess my question is...
> 
> what is an acceptable price per 40 lb bag of lawn lime?
> 
> ...


See if you have a Site One nearby, where you can get your dolomitic lime for ~$9.00 for 50#. YMMV with pricing, but that's what I pay for it.







https://i.imgur.com/fO9zubk.png


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Google says there is Allyndale Corp (East Canaan) and Specialty Minerals (Canaan) as limestone producers in Connecticut. You could call and see if they have distributors near you. The Allyndale website says they sell bulk limestone and bags. I think you'd be fine with bags. If you got bulk, you'd need some way to measure it out. The most you can apply at one time is 50 lb/1000 sq ft. So you'd need to do an application this fall, one next spring, another next fall and you'd be close to the recommendation. If you are high in magnesium, you should look for calcitic lime. Otherwise dolomitic limestone would be fine.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

1/4 acre is 10,875 sq ft. 50 lb/1000 sq ft would require 544 lb of lime. If the bags are 40 lb, it will take 13.5 bags for an application.

The 5000 sq ft area would require 250 lb, which is 6.25 bags at 40 lb/bag. Twenty bags will do both areas.

I would not do maintenance lime on the other area without a soil test. Adding too much lime causes problems. If you added lime in the past few years some may still be working.


----------



## r7k (Jan 25, 2019)

> See if you have a Site One nearby, where you can get your dolomitic lime for ~$9.00 for 50#. YMMV with pricing, but that's what I pay for it.


dude?

siteone @ $9 / 50lb bag = $0.18/lb

tractor supply @ $4.49 / 40 lb bag = $0.12/lb one-third cheaper

:crazy:

my objective is to get about 1000 lbs of lime *as cheap as possible*

and i suppose the only way is bagged lime?
I don't want a dozer scoop of lime in the back of my truck like i do with garden soil, unless I am able to use it all at once and it's like $30 or less for a cubic yard.

what do landscaper companies do?


----------



## r7k (Jan 25, 2019)

siteone = sitenothankyou at $30/bag. i think grainger might sell it cheaper.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

r7k said:


> > See if you have a Site One nearby, where you can get your dolomitic lime for ~$9.00 for 50#. YMMV with pricing, but that's what I pay for it.
> 
> 
> dude?
> ...


I'm sorry, I overlooked the price that you had already found that TSC had a lower price for lime. That is a good price, especially in the quantities that you're looking for. I was just making a recommendation based off of my experience, and where I have purchased my bulk supplies in the past.

Landscaping companies and golf courses are the bread and butter customers of SiteOne, formerly *John Deere Landscapes*. Those businesses buy pallets of bagged products and either have them delivered on site or they have them loaded onto their trucks to carry back and offload at their warehouse. If you've ever set foot in one of their locations, then you'd understand. I've been there when they make their purchases in line while I'm waiting to make mine.

I'm not a die-hard customer of SO, I just find it easier to buy products that I can store in my shed until it's time for me to use them. Sounds like your issue is storage, so either you can work out the logistics of how to transport 1K lbs of lime, pay to get 1K lbs of lime delivered, or just buy the bags. If the cost difference for logistics(storage/transportation/delivery) isn't worth it to you, then carry on with your search. :thumbup:


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Nutrien AG sells allyndale dolomitic lime for 4.xx for a 50# bag

Side note, what kind of spreader are you going to use for spreading this much?


----------



## r7k (Jan 25, 2019)

planning on getting the pulverized lime @ ~$3.50 per bag from depot/lowes (the stuff that is like flour)

i picked up a drop spreader ($60) figuring that is required to do pulverized lime, I also needed a replacement for my aging broadcast spreader anyway. I don't think any of the pelletized stuff is worth it for 4.8 pH yard that I want to correct as fast as possible, also factoring in distance to store and if I can get 20-30 bags at once with my truck in one trip then stack it in the basement is the cheapest way to go.

the other attractive option was tractor supply Waukesha barnlime @ $3 per 50 lb bag, but somebody told me it has quartz in it and not to use it in the lawn?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I would pass on the pulverized lime. I'd get pellitized ag lime from my co-op. It was like $3-4 for either a 40lb or 50lb bag. I'd I wanted calcitic, versus dolomitic lime since I didn't want magnesium. Lastly, the pellets are way easier to spread than the powder.


----------



## mountainmoron (Aug 27, 2019)

Ridgerunner helped me think through something like this here: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=13942&p=221147#p221147


----------



## Alias-Doe (Aug 9, 2019)

Rapid Lime 2000-lb Organic Lime PH Balancer https://www.lowes.com/pd/Sta-Green-Rapid-Lime-2000-lb-Organic-Lime-PH-Balancer/1000774360

You might be able to return what you don't use .


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

r7k said:


> for a 1/4 acre yard, single soil sample came back with pH of 4.8.
> the entire yard is garbage, has been for years. i'm quite certain about 5000 sqft needs same amount of lime.
> The analysis came back at recommendation of 175 lbs of lime per 1000 square feet.
> 
> ...


Lime at my Lowes is $3.98 per 40lbs. That pulverized lime will be a mess - hope it's not windy.

I'm late, but just in case. I would not suggest you drop 175lbs all at once, if that what you planned to do. I'd do 50lbs now and hopefully it snows and rain alot to help it into the soil over the winter (not sure where you are located). Then apply 50lbs in the spring and the remainder next fall. It's a marathon, not a sprint.

That fast acting lime will break you. Any proof that it works faster?????????????? Who knows.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

I've spread pulverized lime one time....and will NEVER do it again. It's a huge mess. Almost as bad as being at a Snoop Dogg concert.

Pelletized lime or nothing for me. Wear a mask spreading both. If you do use the pulverized, wear a real respirator and have someone use a leaf blower on you when you're done.


----------

